# NON-GRASS EATERS HERE, NOT!



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## tortadise (Sep 18, 2012)

thats a good one. Who needs a john deere when theres these lovely big guys.


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2012)

S/he doesn't hide it well


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2012)

nuttin better than a little weed!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> nuttin better than a little weed!


----------

